# Ray and Doodle's new home



## ewb and meb (Aug 10, 2009)

We adopted Ray and Doodle last month. A couple of wonderful Malteses who had been in foster care with Steve and Peg in Scottsdale. Both are a delight and are adjusting easily to their new home. We invite everyone to look at our gallery where we finally figured out how to post some pictures.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Such cuties :wub: They are very lucky to have found you. I love a happy ending.

Cathy


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations! I also have an NMR rescue - Tessa who is a little 3-legged mix. 

I'm glad to see that Ray and Doodle have settled in. They are so fortunate to have found you and to be able to stay together.

Thank you for your generosity to them!

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, I'm glad you've joined us, now we can keeping seeing the "kids"! Maltese are the best, aren't they!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

They look so happy, right at home! I loved seeing your sheepskin rugs, I use them too. My pups love them.

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

How nice you adopted a bonded pair! Congratulations to you, and :Welcome 4: - your life will never be the same now that you have Malts in the house! :yes:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

:Welcome 1: Ray & Doodle look like they are settling in pretty nicely. It's a great thing that they are together in their furever home. :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to spoiled maltese! Ray and Doodle look like they love their new home... they
are very lucky to have found your family!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Welcome! :wub: 

Ray and Doodle seem to be very happy in their new home.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

They look so happy. Thank you for saving this pair and keeping them together. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you for adopting these adorable little Malts! They belonged together - how wonderful of you to take them both.

WELCOME to our family!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh how lovely :wub: . You just made my day! I love seeing how rescues do in their new homes. Thank you for opening your heart to a couple of wonderful boys. Huge welcome to SM!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, No WAY!! You adopted precious Ray AND Doodle!! Whoa, you are all so lucky.
Gosh, thank you. The pics bring tears to my eyes. 

*CHECK OUT DOODLE AND RAY!!! 

[attachment=56399oodleandRay.jpg]

LOOK AT THEM. IS THIS SWEET, OR WHAT?? 

[attachment=56400:doodleandrayII.jpg]


*


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, congratulations.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:you rock: So glad that Ray and Doodle are now part of your family, and you're part of ours here at SM. They look like they're living the life :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 30 2009, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824176


> Oh, No WAY!! You adopted precious Ray AND Doodle!! Whoa, you are all so lucky.
> Gosh, thank you. The pics bring tears to my eyes.
> 
> *CHECK OUT DOODLE AND RAY!!!
> ...


Yep... that Doodle never was exactly the shy sort... :wub:


----------



## rojenn (Jun 14, 2009)

Could Ray and Doodle be any more happy? I don't think so! They are together with you in your beautiful home with great sofas!!!!!! Congratulations, Family. :aktion033:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so pleased to see pictures of Ray and Doodle. They are such a special pair of malts. It seemed so hard for Steve to let them go even though he knew it was best for them. I am doubly pleased that you have joined us here at SM. You will feel at home here I'm sure and we can keep up with Ray and Doodle. We all make out great. Thank you for welcoming them into your hearts and home. They deserved to stay together. Give them lots of hugs and kisses for me please.
[attachment=56469:Welcome_mat.jpeg]


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome to the best family there is - the maltese owning Spoiled Maltes member family! Doodle and Ray are certainly cute little fellows and it seems as though they have settled right into your home. They only question left is - have you bought yourselves a new couch (they seem to have claimed the one in the photo for themselves!?

WELCOME TO SM!!!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, I love the pix!! They are both absolutely precious. Congratulations ... and bless you for choosing rescue!


----------

